# I'm getting a check! 😷



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Holy crap.....just looked now and finally got my DD date


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Same for me. Let’s hope


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Same for me. Let's hope


Just looked now and it updated.....looked overnight and was the same....then bam, and it's DD......hang onto hope Queen, it's coming for you.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Same for me. Let's hope


I do have DD and yet I get a check mailed. Oh well. At least I get it .


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> finally got my DD date


Doordash date? &#129300;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Doordash date? &#129300;


I hope. I been meeting horny hotties at the door, wearing nothing but a t-shirt and panties to grab their breakfast.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I do have DD and yet I get a check mailed. Oh well. At least I get it .


My mom was notified they were mailing a check to her last Wednesday. She got it 2 days later. Keep the faith!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Working4peanuts said:


> My mom was notified they were mailing a check to her last Wednesday. She got it 2 days later. Keep the faith!


Great. Happy for your mom. And to everyone getting it . We deserved it .


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Same. I put my bank info in on 4/24 and it said it would DD. Updated today and said it would be mailed on 5/01.

At least now I'm confident it will go to my current address. Think this was their plan all along. Make the people say, "At least it's coming, eventually" lol.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I do have DD and yet I get a check mailed. Oh well. At least I get it .


----------



## Filipino858 (Jan 25, 2020)

Finally the IRS portal works. Before, yesterday, it would always show payment status not available but now it tells me the 30th direct deposit. Huge relief.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

for the love of god someone PLEASE post exactly how you entered your address. use a different street and street number but post exactly how you inputted it to the last detail. caps no caps, # for apt number or apt. or apt or APT, east west before or after or E or W...*please just post exactly in the format you wrote it*. i have tried the way they ask on the site, how it is on my return, about a dozen different ways since the portal opened with no success. i will only get 2 tries if it is updated i want to access it tonight if possible. thanks in advance.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just found out I too am getting a check. The question, based upon earlier posts, is why a CHECK instead of DD? They sure have my DD.

p, what are you getting instead? Are you getting the Status Not Available message? I have been getting that one regularly, except now they have put up a page explaining that you are getting it (at least at this point) for a reason. I just tried and now it shows me scheduled to get a check.

Or did you get this:
"The information you have entered does not match our records. Please try again."

EDIT: And just for you p, I just ran it again and botched the address on purpose to see what happens. First time I left out half the street address, to see if they are just keying on the zip code portion of the address. No go. I got the _does not match records_ error.

But then I entered the full street address but changed case, and added an unneeded comma, and it worked.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

apparently since i PAID them electronically they don't have my info. ive seen "The information you have entered does not match our records. Please try again message while trying, then status not available after trying too many times. can you take this address and format it correctly?

420 west main street apt 666


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

got a p said:


> 420 west main street apt 666


You must have tried all the variations already? Your formatting matches they help tip for that field.

Did you try dropping the apt # just for giggles?

or use "#" instead of "apt #", which would more closely match the tip


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

got a p said:


> for the love of god someone PLEASE post exactly how you entered your address. use a different street and street number but post exactly how you inputted it to the last detail. caps no caps, # for apt number or apt. or apt or APT, east west before or after or E or W...*please just post exactly in the format you wrote it*. i have tried the way they ask on the site, how it is on my return, about a dozen different ways since the portal opened with no success. i will only get 2 tries if it is updated i want to access it tonight if possible. thanks in advance.


1234 rural road ( street address)
45678 ( zip code)

456236789 (SS)


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

is there any way you can take that example and format it the way you did it with you address? if there's no east or west thats fine just please format that address the way it worked for you, that is the one and only thing i need help with. i need to know if you guys used # or apt or APT or apt. or east or E...



The queen &#128120; said:


> 1234 rural road ( street address)
> 45678 ( zip code)
> 
> 456236789 (SS)


thanks queen, can you (or anyone) take this example address and format it for me?

420 west main street apt 666


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

got a p said:


> is there any way you can take that example and format it the way you did it with you address? if there's no east or west thats fine just please format that address the way it worked for you, that is the one and only thing i need help with. i need to know if you guys used # or apt or APT or apt. or east or E...
> 
> 
> thanks queen, can you (or anyone) take this example address and format it for me?
> ...


Do you need the apt 666?

on the website they say not to put it .


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> You must have tried all the variations already? Your formatting matches they help tip for that field.
> 
> Did you try dropping the apt # just for giggles?
> 
> or use "#" instead of "apt #", which would more closely match the tip


i've tried everything, but i haven't dropped the apt number...


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

got a p said:


> i've tried everything, but i haven't dropped the apt number...


 Do you get your mail if you leave the apt number out?
Try that


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Do you need the apt 666?
> 
> on the website they say not to put it .


wait what?? you dont put in your apt number? that might be it! are you guys sure? anyone live in an apt and not use the apt number??


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

got a p said:


> wait what?? you dont put in your apt number? that might be it! are you guys sure? anyone live in an apt and not use the apt number??


You got noting to lose by trying it at this point. Right?

the help tip example uses an apt #, but not the word "apt".


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

this is what they say on the site so of course i tried this first, then how it's written on my return....then every way i could possibly think of.

Enter your Street Address in "123 Main St NW #7" format. Do not enter City/Town or State.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

got a p said:


> this is what they say on the site so of course i tried this first, then how it's written on my return....then every way i could possibly think of.
> 
> Enter your Street Address in "123 Main St NW #7" format. Do not enter City/Town or State.


Answer please

do you get your mail if you don't put your apt number?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

anyway they fixed a bug today correct, does that mean some of you who couldn't get past the address and ss# page, could you get in noww?



The queen &#128120; said:


> Answer please
> 
> do you get your mail if you don't put your apt number?


oh i dont know i always put in my apt #


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a really funky street address (believe me). And it did work. Is there any other possible info you are entering besides street address that may not match IRS records?

Also -pep talk- being able to access this info is unrelated to the IRS paying you. You can't find out when it's coming, but it may still be on the way. After all, the IRS has corresponded with you at a good address, yes?



got a p said:


> anyway they fixed a bug today correct, does that mean some of you who couldn't get past the address and ss# page, could you get in noww?


they definitely fixed a bug. I kept getting the status not available message, and now i get a mailing date of May 1st.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Woohoo !!!! Finally getting mine !!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Thank you for the updates. Mine said 1 May of this year. Hankee!


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow 😮 
Must be nice!
I hope something comes if for me.. Bay Area and sf are dead.. I’m considering stripping 😟


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

got a p said:


> wait what?? you dont put in your apt number? that might be it! are you guys sure? anyone live in an apt and not use the apt number??


When I checked mine, I did not put an Apt # and it worked.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 453219


Im still WAITING . . . .


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 453219


Congrats. But why no direct deposit?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> Congrats. But why no direct deposit?


I usually don't get a return, so Uncle Sam don't have that info!



tohunt4me said:


> Im still WAITING . . . .


We're supposed to get a letter from Donald Trump (my hero!) with the check too!

https://www.newsweek.com/americans-...mp-signed-letter-explaining-why-1500298?amp=1


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Don't spend it all on hookers.


Some people whom Katrina displaced spent their handouts on lap dances in East Texas gin mills.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> We're supposed to get a letter from Donald Trump (my hero!) with the check too!


..............and *TEN LUCKY WINNERS *will get one ACTUALLY _hand signed_ by The President, himself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Not just one check...

I got the $1200 a couple of weeks ago, by direct deposit. Fortunately, in April 2019, I got a tax refund, so they had my bank account info.

But THIS week, I'm getting an unemployment payment. That one showed up as a notification in my checking account yesterday. Woo hoo!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Some people whom Katrina displaced spent their handouts on lap dances in East Texas gin mills.
> 
> ..............and *TEN LUCKY WINNERS *will get one ACTUALLY _hand signed_ by The President, himself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They can frame it, hang it on their wall and regale all their republican friends on how the Trumpster gave them their welfare check personally.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> They can frame it, hang it on their wall and regale all their republican friends on how the Trumpster gave them their welfare check personally.


He didn't sign the one to Stormy Daniels that Cohen wrote for him. LOL


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> They can frame it, hang it on their wall and regale all their republican friends on how the Trumpster gave them their welfare check personally.


I swear you and me are twins. . The last 3 comments we both made are identical. I guess you are my lobster &#129438;. 
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I JUST READ
if the I.R.S. previously took moneyOUT of an Account
They wont have access to it !

10 years ago they helped themselves to my account !

Apparently
I have to wait for a paper check because of This !

So now i have to Wait 20 weeks !?!?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> I JUST READ
> if the I.R.S. previously took moneyOUT of an Account
> They wont have access to it !
> 
> ...


Ridiculous.. they make it so complicated.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Still no money as of yet. But the site has taken my bank info and I should have a date soon. No idea whether I'll get a direct deposit or a physical "Trump-Buck".

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/26/politics/stimulus-check-coronavirus-letter-donald-trump/index.html


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Still no money as of yet. But the site has taken my bank info and I should have a date soon. No idea whether I'll get a direct deposit or a physical "Trump-Buck".
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/26/politics/stimulus-check-coronavirus-letter-donald-trump/index.html


How long before we see a monopoly game w/trump buck &#129300;&#129300; or are we living in one now.

lol, the only signature I think is cool is the one signed by dimon when I get my quarterly dividend checks for holding onto jpm.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> or are we living in one now.


Shhhhhh...

Don't scare the old folks on social security.

https://www.barrons.com/articles/th...-impact-than-the-financial-crisis-51587746207


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Still no money as of yet. But the site has taken my bank info and I should have a date soon. No idea whether I'll get a direct deposit or a physical "Trump-Buck".
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/26/politics/stimulus-check-coronavirus-letter-donald-trump/index.html


Had the same and then the next day they told me my check was on the way


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Shhhhhh...
> 
> Don't scare the old folks on social security.
> 
> https://www.barrons.com/articles/th...-impact-than-the-financial-crisis-51587746207












Miss Abi Says " F you guys! That's my motherlovin money you're spending! Not Trumps."


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Had the same and then the next day they told me my check was on the way


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> We're supposed to get a letter from Donald Trump (my hero!) with the check too!


Sweet baby Jesus. _That's_ why the DD was halted!

Do you have any idea how much extra a physically mailed check will cost over DD?
Neither do I, but it's A LOT.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Sweet baby Jesus. _That's_ why the DD was halted!
> 
> Do you have any idea how much extra a physically mailed check will cost over DD?
> Neither do I, but it's A LOT.


Dollar to cents.


----------



## Victory2SC (Nov 3, 2019)

I can't believe I actually received the stimulus money!! It went directly into my husband's checking account (as that is where our tax refund was set to go) April 15th and we got the full amount I expected. We didn't realize it had gone in to his account until 2 days ago!! Finally, I actually got some money. I'm going to be working on unemployment first thing this AM, April 28th (I live in CA; special application for PUA) and I pray that works too!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Miss Abi Says


Miss Abi is right.

On a different site that I'm active on, someone started a discussion about what people are planning to do with the $1200 (or $2400). They said they don't need the money, so they're planning to donate it somewhere.

The discussion rocked along nicely until I said that I was going to use it to partly pay the tax bill for my 2019 return, since I was going to be sending $2,000 to the IRS along with my tax return. And that the total taxes for last year was more than that, since I had some withholding from a pension.

It got pretty quiet then...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Victory2SC said:


> I'm going to be working on unemployment first thing this AM, April 28th (I live in CA; special application for PUA) and I pray that works too!!


Prayers may be needed. Let us know how that goes for you. The only special application I am aware of takes you to the normal site for filing for CA unemployment (https://edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019/pandemic-unemployment-assistance.htm). The lexicon they use is "UI Online".

I applied weeks ago and have received no payments to date. Yesterday I got a written notice stating "YOU HAVE RECEIVED ALL BENEFITS PAYABLE ON YOUR CLAIM. There is other text, but nothing specific on PUA.

So like I was saying, keep us posted if you do better. Good luck! ;>


----------



## Victory2SC (Nov 3, 2019)

I found this link this morning. Very helpful if applying for PUA in state of CA. Hope this helps!!

https://www.labor.ca.gov/pandemic-unemployment-assistance-pua-program/


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ha. I just found it too. It ultimately just has you register on the main UI Online site. I am already registered so am in Limbo. You however should jump on it, if you haven't already. The site is down at the moment. Probably all the smart who waited are trying to register at once. lol.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

My wife and I are on Social Security, and everything I read said we didn’t need to do anything, and our money would come via direct deposit, just as our monthly benefits do. So imagine my surprise when I found a paper check in the mailbox yesterday. :confusion: -o: Glad to have it, but I wish it had never been necessary.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I got my paper check in the mail yesterday. 

My wife has to wait for hers as we filed separate. 

I cashed it on my PayPal app and had the funds available in a few minutes at no cost. 

My other bank it would of taken a few days.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 453219


Expect a letter from the Orange, over bloated, narcissistic, chubby turd from the White House taking credit for his granting you this money. He and he along has this money put into your account. His stupid signature takes up an eighth of the page.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Expect a letter from the Orange, over bloated, narcissistic, chubby turd from the White House taking credit for his granting you this money. He and he along has this money put into your account. His stupid signature takes up an eighth of the page.


Did you take the money?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I just got this when I checked on my check. Since I did not get a refund on my taxes, they mail it.

*Payment Status*
We scheduled your check to be mailed on *May 01, 2020* to the address we have on file for you.
We will mail you a letter with additional information on this payment.
If you need additional help or do not receive your payment, please visit our Frequently Asked Questions page.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> I just got this when I checked on my check. Since I did not get a refund on my taxes, they mail it.
> 
> *Payment Status*
> We scheduled your check to be mailed on *May 01, 2020* to the address we have on file for you.
> ...


Is that why you seem upset?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Prayers may be needed. Let us know how that goes for you. The only special application I am aware of takes you to the normal site for filing for CA unemployment (https://edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019/pandemic-unemployment-assistance.htm). The lexicon they use is "UI Online".
> 
> I applied weeks ago and have received no payments to date. Yesterday I got a written notice stating "YOU HAVE RECEIVED ALL BENEFITS PAYABLE ON YOUR CLAIM. There is other text, but nothing specific on PUA.
> 
> So like I was saying, keep us posted if you do better. Good luck! ;>


They are consulting with Arnie Scwartznegger to write California Unemployment I.O.U.' s . . .


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Expect a letter from the Orange, over bloated, narcissistic, chubby turd from the White House taking credit for his granting you this money. He and he along has this money put into your account. His stupid signature takes up an eighth of the page.


I know. Ridiculous. Took the picture of the letter and sensed to my family in Italy . Their response was and I quote" say thank you for having a president who cares, we still wait for our money they promised us ". &#128563;


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know. Ridiculous. Took the picture of the letter and sensed to my family in Italy . Their response was and I quote" say thank you for having a president who cares, we still wait for our money they promised us ". &#128563;


Of course that would be a response from Italy. Are they not a right leaning country and don't they vote for righties? 
My grandson showed me his letter and quickly ran it through the shredder. I know I will when I get mine. 
*What a shameless gooey orange turd!*


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

It's legit. I had mine on Monday, guess I was the first batch, although I didn't make anywhere near $10k last year, but I did file my taxes in March. That probably had something to do with it. And mine had no letter, no signature but the check says 'Economic Impact Payment President Donald J Trump" on it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Got mine by DD today.
If you get SS they are direct depositing the $$ now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Expect a letter from the Orange,


I got that letter from the compulsive liar.

I might scan and use his signature on some memes to post on Facebook, saying exactly what I think of him.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Got mine by DD today.
> If you get SS they are direct depositing the $$ now.


The monkey got his today DD....8>)

A chicken in every pot...

It IS an election year after all...

Too bad they forgot my little chimp...

Rakos


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Got mine by DD today.
> If you get SS they are direct depositing the $$ now.


Funny, I get SS and did not get a refund on my IRS taxes but they are still going to mail me a check with an Orange Assholes signature on the check.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Funny, I get SS and did not get a refund on my IRS taxes but they are still going to mail me a check with an Orange Assholes signature on the check.


I wanted the orange man check
With photo deposit via your bank app, you get to keep the paper check.
A little piece of egomaniacal history.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I wanted the orange man check
> With photo deposit via your bank app, you get to keep the paper check.
> A little piece of egomaniacal history.


History will be in my shredder like the other "look what I did" letters my family got from that phony prevaricating turd.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> History will be in my shredder like the other "look what I did" letters my family got from that phony prevaricating turd.


In the future people will wonder how a man who knew absolutely nothing about our government, was elected president. ( He thinks king).

Only good thing about the orange man is he makes George Bush look good.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Big Lou said:


> Funny, I get SS and did not get a refund on my IRS taxes but they are still going to mail me a check with an Orange Assholes signature on the check.


The paper check we got has Trump's name on the memo line, but someone else's signature. We get SS and didn't get a tax refund either, just like you. But reading the stuff the government agencies involved said I was led to believe we would get ours by direct deposit.

@Buck-a-mile, re your post "With photo deposit via your bank app, you get to keep the paper check."

My bank has mobile deposit, which I used. The deposit didn't show up, so I had to do it through a live transaction in the bank. Signatures were required, whereas I've been using a rubber stamp endorsement for mobile deposits for years. Go figure. :confusion:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I wanted the orange man check
> With photo deposit via your bank app, you get to keep the paper check.
> A little piece of egomaniacal history.


That's exactly what I did LOL the check is sitting on my dresser currently but money was spent 5 days ago


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> The paper check we got has Trump's name on the memo line, but someone else's signature. We get SS and didn't get a tax refund either, just like you. But reading the stuff the government agencies involved said I was led to believe we would get ours by direct deposit.
> 
> @Buck-a-mile, re your post "With photo deposit via your bank app, you get to keep the paper check."
> 
> My bank has mobile deposit, which I used. The deposit didn't show up, so I had to do it through a live transaction in the bank. Signatures were required, whereas I've been using a rubber stamp endorsement for mobile deposits for years. Go figure. :confusion:


That's what I thought till I googled "where's my check" and it goes to Fed. Entered my SS#,DOB and address and the response was that I get my check in the mail on May 1st. I'd prefer direct deposit but anyway it gets here is fine with me.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Not only did I get my stimulus Deposited today, I also got my state tax refund, I’m not gonna need to drive for another three or four months👍👍


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Wife and I got our paper check in mail a week ago 😄


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't see my check yet. Anyone get their's later than what the IRS said?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I don't see my check yet. Anyone get their's later than what the IRS said?


Mine was actually in the mailbox the day it said it was going to be mailed out.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Mine was actually in the mailbox the day it said it was going to be mailed out.


I got my check this morning. I'm happy now, and I'm voting for Trump again!&#129303;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Per the rumor that a bunch of the Fed stimulus checks were being mailed out May 1st, I got mine today.

But, no letter from the Pres.... Thank goodness.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Sweet baby Jesus. _That's_ why the DD was halted!
> 
> Do you have any idea how much extra a physically mailed check will cost over DD?
> Neither do I, but it's A LOT.





_Tron_ said:


> Per the rumor that a bunch of the Fed stimulus checks were being mailed out May 1st, I got mine today.
> 
> But, no letter from the Pres.... Thank goodness.


Wait. Has anyone pointed this out yet? I got my Presidential letter... under separate cover. So in lieu of direct deposit (cheap), two mailings, two envelopes, two stamps. And a worthless piece of letterhead.

"I'll take *Retire On What The Government Wasted 10 Million Dollars On* for 10 million dollars Alex".


----------

